# Visit to a Breitling "Factory Outlet"...



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Stopped at a "Factory Outlet" mall yesterday, they are all over the country, groups of stores that claim to sell manufacturers products at a discount. This one is called Woodbury Commons, right off the NYS Thruway. There must be close to 200 stores, lot's of high end woman's fashions, Adidas, Nike, Asic, etc., Underarmour, Le Creuset, Armani, you name it. Being close to NYC there are hundreds of Asian tourists lugging around hard luggage cases, filling them with purchases to bring home.

Since Victorinox was there we stopped by but unfortunately they closed up last year. I was surprised to see Tag was there (which also was selling Zenith) and they said their discount was up to X% off list.

I was even more surprised when I turned a corner and there was Breitling. We walked in and I had sensory overload. This usually happens to me at shows, I collect SxS shotguns and when I go to a show where there are hundred of guns well into 5 figures I glaze over.

Same thing happened here. My Superquartz Avenger Chrono is currently the expensive watch I own, it was a starter here. After the first case of clots and Avangers there 3 cases of Bentley's , a few hundred of them, diamond encrusted, gold, etc. I glazed over. The SO, who really isn't interested in watches (her current fave is a $10 Casio with a white plastic band), was able to find one she liked, she called me over to a lovely Bentley she had picked out. I'm not too familiar with Bentley's and I'm sure they had models there that aren't listed online. And I was glazed over. But it was lovely 18K yellow gold chrono, on a great yellow croco strap. $XK reduced to $XK.

They did give me a nice catalog though...


----------



## leahorsfall (Jun 8, 2015)

I live in the UK and was in NYC for thanksgiving and Black Friday.....NEARLY went to Woodbury common but chose to stay around 5th avenue.....did I miss much?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Black Friday? Woodbury's busiest day of the year. You would have felt like an anchovy in a can...horror-show!

When these outlets opened 20 years ago you could get some real bargains. I'm not sure how well you can do on high end Breitlings (the selection is excellent, not sure where else you can go except an AD to actually have them in hand) but it seems most shops don't discount as heavily as they used to.


----------



## Afroman787 (Mar 31, 2014)

I just purchased a now discontinued chronomatic 24 hour from the breitling outlet at woodbury commons. The allure here is that all watches are X% off, and they carry some discontinued models from the past few years (mine being a 2006 model). They do not sell any watches with a B01 movement in them. I was very happy with my purchase would definitely go back there


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmmm, I thought discount talk was not allowed here.
Unfortunately we do not have these shops at my neck of the woods.
Perhaps that's a good thing ;-)


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Always worth getting their nice catalog whether you are buying or not.....!


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Nokie said:


> Always worth getting their nice catalog whether you are buying or not.....!


They probably don't have them at a discount factory outlet as they are not selling catalog items.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

wessa said:


> Hmmm, I thought discount talk was not allowed here.
> Unfortunately we do not have these shops at my neck of the woods.
> Perhaps that's a good thing ;-)


The sticky requests "we please discuss AD discounting via PM or Email from this point forward".

This is not AD discounting, rather it's manufacturer discounting. It is a Breitling owned store.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Recoil Rob said:


> The sticky requests "we please discuss AD discounting via PM or Email from this point forward".
> 
> This is not AD discounting, rather it's manufacturer discounting. It is a Breitling own store.


First paragraph of the "sticky post" mentioned above now edited to read as follows...

_"Gentlemen, may I ask that we please discuss AD discounting, "factory outlet" discounting or "grey market" discounting via PM or Email from this point forward? Same request regarding grey market, factory outlet and even AD pricing and/or references. There are so many factors that are involved in price setting and discounting, some of which can have a very negative impact on the brand for the consumer as well as the manufacturer." 
_

Thank you all in advance for your courtesy and compliance. 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Robmks (Mar 17, 2006)

I almost went there last week to go to the Sony store. But checked the Woodbury site and Sony is no longer there. Saw that Breitling is now there. I'll have to find a reason to stop and check them out. A couple years ago I was at the Tag store and picked this up. NOS that was some 10 years old with a great price. Ran great gaining 1 second a day. After about a year and a half it suddenly was losing 20 seconds a day. So off to Switzerland under warranty for a free full service.

Bob


----------



## watch63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Recoil Rob said:


> Stopped at a "Factory Outlet" mall yesterday, they are all over the country, groups of stores that claim to sell manufacturers products at a discount. This one is called Woodbury Commons, right off the NYS Thruway. There must be close to 200 stores, lot's of high end woman's fashions, Adidas, Nike, Asic, etc., Underarmour, Le Creuset, Armani, you name it. Being close to NYC there are hundreds of Asian tourists lugging around hard luggage cases, filling them with purchases to bring home.
> 
> Since Victorinox was there we stopped by but unfortunately they closed up last year. I was surprised to see Tag was there (which also was selling Zenith) and they said their discount was up to X% off list.
> 
> ...


Let me begin by saying I purchased 2 watches from this Breitling Woodbury outlet store before and have no complaints, in fact they were two excellent transactions and the salesman Suhaib was great. In fact, that is why I went back for my third watch.
My third transaction was anything but excellent. I was sold a Breitling Chronomat that was supposed to be new that came with scratches all over the crystal and they swapped the rubber band on my watch to a band that was not what I was supposed to receive. I was given my money back very quickly(the receipt reads all sales are final) as they knew they lied and tried to pull a fast one. They gave no apology nor a reason for what happened etc.. just a quick refund and out the door I went.

Be VERY careful as to what condition your watch is in. Have them put in writing that it is new and don't assume your watch is new! Put the watch under a magnifier or scope when you get it home and look for imperfections. I highly recommend you trust no one here, I sure don't after this experience. There are plenty of Breitling dealers willing to make deals off of list price out there that are selling NEW watches and not damaged as this outlet store did.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

In the six years since this thread was last read and now reposted there may well have been changes which have affected "outlet store" transactions. Recent experience and a new thread may perhaps bring more relevance to the subject... Thread closed.


----------

